# Temperature: GPU: 1.$°C GPU environment: 1.$°C



## bazzar (Dec 2, 2007)

hi folks.
till yesterday my pc ran all fine. all the games and tools.

then i bought orangebox (portal/tf2) and cod4.

i installed portal, played it, all fine.
i installed tf2, played it, all fine.
theni installed cod4, low fps wihtout patch, so i quit, sucked the patch, installed it. did NOT try it.

then i played tf2 again and then it began. 2 vpu recovers within 10 minutes. the 3rd one resulted in a hard reboot.

puh, then i tested cod4, hard reboot in the first 5 minutes. portal again, hardreboot asap. etc.

then even a SMALL moviewindow crashed!

i deinstalled the punkbuster service which came with cod4 and he securom crap.

now i can watch movies and play old games like hl1 without crashes.
but all the new stuff like cod4, tf2 and portal hardreboot or crash wiht soundstutter.

i fired up atitools and the 3d render view crashes ASAP too.

and now i got an atitools log file question:

2007-12-02 01:19:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 45.0°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:19:47	I Temperature:	GPU: 45.0°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:19:49	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.9°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:19:51	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.9°C	GPU environment: 40.0°C
2007-12-02 01:19:53	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.9°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:19:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.9°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:19:57	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.8°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:19:59	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.6°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:20:01	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.6°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:20:03	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.8°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:20:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.8°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:20:07	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.6°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:20:09	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.5°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:20:11	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.5°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:20:13	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.5°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:20:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.4°C	GPU environment: 40.0°C
2007-12-02 01:20:17	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.4°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:20:19	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.3°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:20:21	I Temperature:	GPU: 45.1°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:20:23	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.5°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:20:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.8°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:20:27	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.5°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:20:29	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.4°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:20:31	I Temperature:	GPU: 46.5°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
2007-12-02 01:20:33	I Temperature:	GPU: 47.3°C	GPU environment: 41.0°C
*2007-12-02 01:20:38	I Temperature:	GPU: 47.3°C	GPU environment: 1.$°C
2007-12-02 01:20:42	I Temperature:	GPU: 1.$°C	GPU environment: 1.$°C*

does 1.$°C mean the temp went BOOM, or wasnt atitools able to read the tempchip coz of the crash?

all other temps, mobo, cpu, hds etc are below average.

(if someone got an idea, please tell.)

its pretty strange that it happend just after i installed those new games. i was able to play hl2 wihtout problems before. (tf2 and portal are based on the same engine like hl2.)

and as you can see, 2d is stable so far.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 2, 2007)

can you please fill out your system specs in the user cp? that will help us diagnose and fix your problem.


----------



## bazzar (Dec 2, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> can you please fill out your system specs in the user cp? that will help us diagnose and fix your problem.



oh sure will do, but not right now, i checked, cleaned, etc my pc the last couple of hours and now ill relax and do some party.


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 2, 2007)

bazzar said:


> oh sure will do, but not right now, i checked, cleaned, etc my pc the last couple of hours and now ill relax and do some party.



Do some party,..I think he will fit in fine @TPU


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 2, 2007)

Sounds like a vid/chipset driver crash but it could be vid temp sensor/hardware related.


----------



## bazzar (Dec 3, 2007)

system specs updated.



> Sounds like a vid/chipset driver crash


please explain.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 3, 2007)

Reinstall your drivers, They may have become corrupted.


----------



## bazzar (Dec 3, 2007)

completely deinstalled drivers and reinstalled them. still ASAP crashes but this time VPU recover triggers more often till it finally ends in the complete crash.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 3, 2007)

try going into your bios and raising the pci-e frequency to 115. this helps with some 1950pro's.


----------



## bazzar (Dec 3, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> try going into your bios and raising the pci-e frequency to 115. this helps with some 1950pro's.



done but still crashing.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 3, 2007)

Reinstall the video drivers, sounds like something got corrupted. Are you overclocking in any way?


----------



## bazzar (Dec 3, 2007)

now we are getting recursive. 
and nope, not overclocking.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 3, 2007)

If you have an option in your BIOS entitled "Slot Power" - try setting is to [HEAVY]

also, check with either ASUS or Intel for any chipset updates for that mobo


*Edit> I just thought of this, too - what interface is your card, AGP or PCIE?  Also, what CAT version are you using?  If you're running 7.11, try completely removing that version and install 7.10 or 7.9
If you're running an AGP card, try installing 7.8 instead.


----------



## bazzar (Dec 4, 2007)

its a pci-e card, and no slotpower option.
this system ran 12months without problems.

problems started while i had 7.10 and are still there with 7.11. will try older versions tho.
(installed 7.11 after those new games started to crash.)


EDIT: i went back to 7.06 and played the last "new" game i was able to play wihtout crashes, opposing forces.
this time i was able to play for 20-30 minutes. then the GAME froze but i was able to move the MOUSE. then my monitor shutdown and i had to reboot.


----------



## bazzar (Dec 4, 2007)

ok, its 100% not the graficcard temperature. in my logginsession it never went above 50degrees. crashes came too fast to produce any heat.

since im not a techy, im not sure how to read this logfile:
http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/3848/systemlog1ai5.jpg

note the +12V values.

is my PSU damaged or is it a normal behavior while the card VPU recovers?
-5V is jumping up and down too.

i dont have logfiles from a stable system, so i cant compare. 

right now, im running with 7.06 drivers.
i tested with portal, valves little puzzle game, since its not that hardwarehungry, small levels, a few textures.

i start, i reach menuscreen, load a savegame, after 10 seconds the sound loops and i get kicked to desktop to the VPU recover (send info?) window, while portal is stilla ctive in the background. i close the VPU window and im back in portal. 5 seconds later VPU crashed again. i stopped after 5 recovers. system is still up but windowdragging is ultra jaggy.

thanks for your help.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 4, 2007)

bazzar said:


> completely deinstalled drivers and reinstalled them. still ASAP crashes but this time VPU recover triggers more often till it finally ends in the complete crash.



Deinstalled?


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 4, 2007)

unless I'm interpreting that table wrong - I'd say it looks like your PSU is going out the door.  IIRC, 12+ should hold stable at no less than 11v even once the CPU goes under full load.  Anything below that is cause for concern . . .

and then when you factor in that your GPU draws a butt-load of power once it goes into 3D mode (loading up a game, for example) that could stress out the PSU enough that the whole system burps and crashes.

If you've got another known good PSU around, swap 'em out and see if there's any difference


----------



## bazzar (Dec 4, 2007)

@CrAsHnBuRnXp: i removed all ati related files and entries, then reinstalled drivers.
@imperialreign: thats my first thought too. my second thought is, that its a normal VPU recover behaviour. but since im a tec-layman i asked.

will do another logging session with a 2d game.

at least a new PSU is cheaper than a new GPU.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 4, 2007)

most defi - for the most part.  If the GPU was bad, you might be able to RMA it, though.


If it turns out the GPU is bad, the price of the X1950's is dropping like MIR right now, so they're not too bad to replace anymore compared to a quality PSU.  But, at this point also, it might be a better idea to go ahead and upgrade if your 1950 is bad, know what I mean?

BTW, what brand PSU are you using?


----------



## bazzar (Dec 4, 2007)

funny that you are mentioning that. i just surfed the local stores and was surprised how the prices dropped. its 2-3 times cheaper now. esp. while the dollar is so cheap and the euro so strong.

for the case the GPU is the fault, what would be a good replacement? if i wanted an equivalent to the x1950pro? havnt kept track of the new versions since i bought my 1950.

if noone else got an idea, ill buy a new PSU and will see.

EDIT: forgot: PSU 550w supersilent 2.0 (from lc-power? i forgot)


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 4, 2007)

bazzar said:


> EDIT: forgot: PSU 550w supersilent 2.0 (from lc-power? i forgot)



Uhh that's my same PsU. i'm running a 8800GT on it. 
It's got 2 12V rails, if I remember correctly one at 18V and one at 16V...

I guess it should run the 1950...


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 4, 2007)

> funny that you are mentioning that. i just surfed the local stores and was surprised how the prices dropped. its 2-3 times cheaper now. esp. while the dollar is so cheap and the euro so strong.
> 
> for the case the GPU is the fault, what would be a good replacement? if i wanted an equivalent to the x1950pro? havnt kept track of the new versions since i bought my 1950.
> 
> ...




As for the PSU . . . 550W is more than enough to drive your setup.  I'm honestly not sure on that brand, though . . . don't think I've ever heard of them before . . . perhaps picking up a PSU for cheap from a store to just "test" might be in order.  Not sure where you live, but some stores here have "No Questions Asked" return policies 

As for an upgrade to the GPU . . . well, if you'd like to stick it out with the 1950 series (which isn't a bad thing, really) Sapphire is a really good brand to go with, I'd recommend their products over any other ATI licensed hardware.  Otherwise, the mid-range cards are decent . ..  VisionTek, ATI, etc.

If you want to move up to DX10 compliant hardware, it'd probably be best to go ahead and look into the 3870 series.  The 2900 is still maturing and all, but the 3870, IMO, just offers better value between the two.

Unless, you're wanting to pick up an nVidia card - in which case, the 7900 series is on par with the 1950s.  Otherwise, the 8800 series is a better buy hands down, except it's a bit of a toss-up between the 8800GT and the HD3870.  Both are an equal match.  If you're looking for all out performance FPS-wise, the 8800GTX or 8800 Ultra are the sure fire bets.


----------

